
The Round Houses, or Tulou’s, of Southern China (2012) - gscott
http://www.beckyances.net/2012/02/the-round-houses-or-tulous-of-southern-china/
======
hawflakes
A bit more info on Wikipedia

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fujian_Tulou](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fujian_Tulou)

One thing the author didn't mention is that these are particular to the Hakka
of that region.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hakka_people](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hakka_people)

Who were ousted from their home province and settled elsewhere but kept their
dialect and customs. Hakka, written 客家 means "guest family."

------
mlacks
This concept is so cool. I plan to build a condo complex with a similar
community area in the center in the future.

